# Fibroid and sex?



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

My sex life with my wife is practically non existent. I feel sorry because my wife experiences pain sometimes due to fibroids she got from her pregnancy. Sometimes, if I do the right foreplay (which I always do anyway), she does not feel pain. But sometimes she does. I would not dare expect her to go through surgery. That would not be fair after all she's been through giving birth. My wife is middle aged. Is it true the fibroids get smaller once you hit your 50s? I don't know how much I can take of a sexless marriage.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

If she's having that much discomfort, I believe there is treatment that she can undergo to alleviate them. It's definitely something she should talk to her OB/GYN about.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

No one who experiences pain should think it's OK. Definitely see an Ob/Gyn. If she requires surgery it isn't just so you can have sex, it's to alleviate the source of a problem... don't feel like you are 'putting her through' that.

There are medications to try that shrink them - everyone is different but consulting an MD is important.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> If she's having that much discomfort, I believe there is treatment that she can undergo to alleviate them. It's definitely something she should talk to her OB/GYN about.


This....go see a doctor.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife had to have an operation to remove the fibroids. We were thinking about having children, but the fibroids would have been an issue in addition to some cysts she needed to have removed. In addition, sex was extremely painful for her so neither one of us enjoyed sex. Please see your doctor.


----------

